# Need some help, at my wit's end



## jkgreen24 (Mar 9, 2008)

Last fall I started experiencing DP/DR and I thought I was losing my mind. It got so bad that I admitted myself to a psych ward. I was in the ward for 8 days, first they tried Zyprexa which didn't have much effect. I switched to Geodon which pretty much made me sleep constantly. I was in the ward for 8 days total and was happy when I got out.

I starting seeing a councilor and psychiatrist at the local mental health clinic. I do not have insurance and just lost my decent paying job because of all this. I showed my councilor some of the trials for depersonalization that I printed up from the internet, and he offensively told me to quit thinking about it.

In one of the clinical papers it said that DP/DR is often diagnosed as schizophrenia and then prescribed an anti-psychotic which can make symptoms worse. I want to try Lamotrigine because in the paper I was reading it was advised as a better drug for this problem.

I was diagnosed with major depression disorder and OCD back in 2005 an was on lexapro for 2 year. Right now the OCD and depression are coming back along with this new DP/DR.

During some of the worst times of DP anxiety I was having visual problems, like my computer monitor looked like a trapezoid and not a square and I reached out and touched it to make sure it was still a square. Another time occurred as i was watching TV and a small portion of it looked like "tunnel vision", hard to explain. This lead my friend to believe that this might be frontal lobe epilepsy, so I am thinking about going to a neurologist.

I don't hear voices and I do not have hallucinations, and even during the worst times I don't actually lose touch with reality, but I feel like nothing around me is "real" and sometimes it feels like the whole world is in my head, or I get waves of existential anxiety.

Right now I am currently on 2x80mg of geodon, 40mg lexapro, cogentin and klonipins. It's been over a month since I have been on all this and I do not feel like I am improving. Last Sunday was so bad I felt like going back to the hospital but I just took a bunch of my meds and passes out.

So I have come here in search of help, wondering if I should see a neurologist or find a private practice psychologist. I am to the point where I don't care about getting in to tons of debt because all I want is to feel real again. This has already robbed me of my job and months of my life.


----------



## tincity2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Take heart, this will get better. I've had this most of my life. I feel as though I'm sort of floating in a bubble, watching reality, but not part of it. I too have often reached out to touch things to see if they are real. MY MD thought I had ADD. I started seeing a naturopathic therapist who diagnosed the disorder. I gave up stimulants, caffine, sugar, processed foods, etc. and put myself on a whole foods diet. Reading the book "Healing the Child Within" may help you also as most of us got here from some trauma or other (or perhaps a life-time worth of events.) I've learned now to use this to my advantage, and control it. I hope this helps.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi my nameis Dawn and I live in Melbourne Australia.

I really feel for you because I have experienced the same things you talk about but this has been a lifetime thing for me.

I have tried many things to get better and get on with my life but kept falling into this dark hole but no one has been able to cure me. They have touched on many surfaces and I have grown in many ways but still this dark place existed

Until 2 years ago I came across a homeopath and finally after many remedies I feel we have found the core remedy for the core problem.
The remedy is called Hydrogen.

may sound strange but if you know anything about chemistry (which I dont') Hydrogen stands on its on apart from the periodical table.

Which is exaxtly how I felt.

There are web sites to look up on Homeopathic Hydrogen to read and if you relate I suggest you find a constitutional homeopath to help you.

Hope this helps because for the first time in this lifetime I feel together, strong and sane.

Good luck

Love and light

Dawn


----------

